# We have finally adopted



## sandra65

Thanks to the web master of this forum and Clara who referred us to the orphanage in Africa. Due to the fact that my husband and I were above the age of adopting legally, we finally adopted a bouncing white baby girl from an orphanage in Africa. Clara, if you read my post, then please send send me a private message with your email address included. We have tried to get in touch with you to no avail.

Sandra and Dortmund


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations!


----------



## bbforme

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## hellohefalump

congratulations!


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Swift

congratulations!


----------

